# Overwhelmed........



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW!!!! I have been trying to read as much as possible on the grooming thread as to what is a good brand shampoo, conditioner, etc..to buy. It's sooooo over whelming. So I figured I will start my own thread. 

O.K.

As of right now I use something called SNO SHO this is what the breeder told me she used on her puppies. It's sort of blue/purple. It seems to work fine. No Bleach or harh Chemicals and Chulita is SUPER, SNOWY White after I wash her with this. I will continue to use this until it's done. I use SNO SHO every other wash when I take her a bath at home...other baths I use Johnson and Johnson's baby Shampoo. I use human conditioner Fienese (sp) brand. She's SOOOO FLUFFY after her bath and smells super good. I have no leave in conditioner or anything else. I was looking into Pet Silk but it seems that everyone on here is more into Bless the beast?? and Ice on Ice - NEVER heard of that before. I normaly just brush her hair...dry...with nothing in it. So now...there is where I need your help.


A good shampoo to buy
A good Conditoner
Leave in Conditoner - do I really need this? 
and anything else I may need when I bath her at home in between her visits to the groomer. 

THANKS A MILLION


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Most people use a leave in conditioner spray when they do their daily grooming. You should never brush your furbaby's hair dry, it can cause it to break.

I recently got a sample kit from Chris Christnesen Systems. It had the Day to Day Shampoo, Thick n' Thicker Condtioner, After Rinse, and Ice on Ice in it. I LOVE IT! My mom is going to buy the full size bottle for the girls for Christmas.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Baby shampoo is very very harsh. Don't be fooled by the term "baby shampoo" becuase it will strip the hair.

How often do you wash Chulita? And the reason you dont find Ice on Ice (Chris Christensen brand) or any of their items is because they sell directly off their web site. It's truly a great product for Maltese.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Nov 17 2005, 11:31 AM
> *Baby shampoo is very very harsh. Don't be fooled by the term "baby shampoo" becuase it will strip the hair.
> 
> How often do you wash Chulita?  And the reason you dont find Ice on Ice (Chris Christensen brand) or any of their items is because they sell directly off their web site.  It's truly a great product for Maltese.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120559*


[/QUOTE]

She is indoors ALOT so I wash her maybe once or twice a month..myself and then she goes to the groomer every 4 weeks or so. She is due to go to the groomer this weekend. But I would REALLY like to order some stuff TODAY to have ready for her next at home bath. I do not want to dry her skin out and I'm worried about doing that. So I want a shampoo and conditioner that won't dry her skin out. I keep reading about Pet Silk Moisturizing line have you tried it ever??...I think I'm conviced on this ICE ON ICE leave in conditioner. Do I need the liquid silk and rinseless shampoo?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina+Nov 17 2005, 10:40 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is indoors ALOT so I wash her maybe once or twice a month..myself and then she goes to the groomer every 4 weeks or so. She is due to go to the groomer this weekend. But I would REALLY like to order some stuff TODAY to have ready for her next at home bath. I do not want to dry her skin out and I'm worried about doing that. So I want a shampoo and conditioner that won't dry her skin out. I keep reading about Pet Silk Moisturizing line have you tried it ever??...I think I'm conviced on this ICE ON ICE leave in conditioner. Do I need the liquid silk and rinseless shampoo?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120561
[/B][/QUOTE]
Christensen sends their stuff really quick. I think I ordered mine on a Tuesday around 11AM. I called at 2PM that same day to ask them a question and my order had already been processed and shipped. I got it Thursday in the AM.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sno Sho is a whitening shampoo so it shouldn't be used that often since it really dries the coat out. Human baby shampoo is a no-no, too.

You need to get her some good, everyday cleansing products. Pet stores really don't carry good grooming supplies (including brushes). Most of us shop online. Here are a few sites you'll want to bookmark:

http://www.petedge.com/

http://www.chrissystems.com/

http://www.carealotpets.com/

http://www.qvc.com/asp/frameset.asp?nest=%....x=9&search.y=8


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 17 2005, 11:55 AM
> *Sno Sho is a whitening shampoo so it shouldn't be used that often since it really dries the coat out. Human baby shampoo is a no-no, too.
> 
> You need to get her some good, everyday cleansing products. Pet stores really don't carry good grooming supplies (including brushes). Most of us shop online. Here are a few sites you'll want to bookmark:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE SHOPPING ON LINE!!!!! That's how I met my husband 7 years ago. LOL!!! 

Now I need a good comb for her face...it's very hard to get something small enough to get in there and a very day grooming brush or whatever it's called. Should I be purchasing these from the CC website as well. I want to put in one order. She has short hair right now not super short...and I plan on keeping it in sort of puppy cut...not really short..but not long down to the grown either. Can you suggest 1 comb and 1 everyday gooming brush for me?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I have bought a ton of shampoos including... biogroom...petsilk whitening...petsilk moisturizing...coat handlers...and Natures specialities Plum Silky shampoo.

My favorite by far is the Nature's specialities Plum Silky shampoo. It is fantastic!!







It is dilutable by 24 to 1, has conditioner built in and leaves Abbey not only super soft and white but she smells terrific







and it lasts until her next bath.









My second choice would be the petsilk moisturizing shampoo. It did a good job, too. I did not care for petsilk whitening shampoo (I never even saw a difference). The rainforest scent leave in conditioner stinks to me







- I loved the orginial scent but this is nothing like it.

I had to order the Nature's Specialites Plum Silky shampoo from my groomer. They have a Plum Silky cologne, too but I haven't tried it yet. Someone said they had a magazine they could order it from but I haven't seen it in any magazines I get.

Good Luck! It all comes down to personal preference but I highly recommend the Plum Silky shampoo!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Nov 17 2005, 01:47 PM
> *I have bought a ton of shampoos including... biogroom...petsilk whitening...petsilk moisturizing...coat handlers...and Natures specialities Plum Silky shampoo.
> 
> My favorite by far is the Nature's specialities Plum Silky shampoo. It is fantastic!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


THANKS A BUNCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina+Nov 17 2005, 11:14 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE SHOPPING ON LINE!!!!! That's how I met my husband 7 years ago. LOL!!! 

Now I need a good comb for her face...it's very hard to get something small enough to get in there and a very day grooming brush or whatever it's called. Should I be purchasing these from the CC website as well. I want to put in one order. She has short hair right now not super short...and I plan on keeping it in sort of puppy cut...not really short..but not long down to the grown either. Can you suggest 1 comb and 1 everyday gooming brush for me?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120572
[/B][/QUOTE]

Probably the best brush to get would be the A#1 All Systems 27 mm soft (white pad) pin brush. I think most of us use either that or the Chris Christensen 27 mm Gold Series brush. The A#1 brush is more than half the price at about $14 or $15 and may be the only brush you'll ever need. If Chulita ends up with a thicker, more cottony coat or you decide to keep her long, you may want to consider the CC brush. I happen to love it on Lady's more cottony coat, but I know a few of our members weren't thrilled with it because it's larger and heavier than the A#1 brush.

http://www.cherrybrook.com/store/ProductDe...productID=50014

As far as face combs go, Chris Christensen makes a wonderful Buttercomb just for faces. It's on my wish list so I can't personally recommend it, but I know a number of our members have it and love it. Its #006.

http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

*I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE* for all the input on shampoos, combs, brushes etc....

I went ahead and purchased CC's

Day to Day Shampoo and Conditioner
Ice On Ice
27 mm Gold series Pin Brush 
Silk Spirits
and
Show Off (Rinseless Shampoo)

all for the whopping price of $82.00  

So hopefully it will be worth all this money. I will continue to use the Sno Sho that I currently have until I finish the bottle. I happen to like the results from it. When I'm done with it I will try a diffrent "whitening" Shampoo.

I plan on buying the buttercomb with the NEXT paycheck. 

*THANKS AGAIN*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can still use the Sno Sho so you don't have to try to finish it up. It's a great whitening shampoo. Just only use it every 4 shampoos or so.

Be sure and add the CC Mark I slicker to your wish list....oh, and a regular buttercomb for the body! 

I just love to help other people spend their money!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 17 2005, 03:14 PM
> *You can still use the Sno Sho so you don't have to try to finish it up. It's a great whitening shampoo. Just only use it every 4 shampoos or so.
> 
> Be sure and add the CC Mark I slicker to your wish list....oh, and a regular buttercomb for the body!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

LOL!!! 

That's what I plan on doing is finishing up my Sno Sho and then buy a CC Whitening Shampoo later on. I love the results the Sno Sho give my Chulita. 

Oh..I will be getting the Buttercomb 006 for her face. What buttercomb for the body should I get?? and what does the Mark I slicker do for her hair? Is the 27mm brush not enough??


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina+Nov 17 2005, 03:16 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!! 

That's what I plan on doing is finishing up my Sno Sho and then buy a CC Whitening Shampoo later on. I love the results the Sno Sho give my Chulita. 

Oh..I will be getting the Buttercomb 006 for her face. What buttercomb for the body should I get?? and what does the Mark I slicker do for her hair? Is the 27mm brush not enough??
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120675
[/B][/QUOTE]
I have the #006 comb and use that for the entire body.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Nov 17 2005, 01:47 PM
> *I have bought a ton of shampoos including... biogroom...petsilk whitening...petsilk moisturizing...coat handlers...and Natures specialities Plum Silky shampoo.
> 
> My favorite by far is the Nature's specialities Plum Silky shampoo. It is fantastic!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Abbey's mom,
It was me that said I saw it in a magazine. I was mistaking it for Natural & Organic's Plum White. I got some at a dog show in town and do like it. It is made with plum and sesame oil. It also lists cocunut oil as one of the ingredient....which I have read is terrific. It also has a nice smell. I have never seen the other.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

After you brush them, you should go through their coat with a comb to make sure you got all the tangles out. The buttercombs are fantastic! They really live up to their name!

I have the #000. I think some of our members have the #012 which is smaller. Whichever one you choose, I haven't heard one SM poster who hasn't raved about them!

JMM recommended the CC slickers. They really are soft and not scratchy like other slickers. This is the only one Lady doesn't hate! It's great for puppy cuts, feet, and legs.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 17 2005, 04:35 PM
> *After you brush them, you should go through their coat with a comb to make sure you got all the tangles out. The buttercombs are fantastic! They really live up to their name!
> 
> I have the #000. I think some of our members have the #012 which is smaller. Whichever one you choose, I haven't heard one SM poster who hasn't raved about them!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Would the 006 just be too small for her whole body? Is that more for the face area?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina+Nov 17 2005, 03:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would the 006 just be too small for her whole body? Is that more for the face area?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120685
[/B][/QUOTE]
I actually prefer the smaller (4.5-5" combs). I find them easier to use on the girls' small bodies. I have a long (7-8" comb) that I got at a dog show and hav only used it a couple of times in the 1.5years I've had it.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I have the #000 and the #006. IMO the #006 would be too small for the entire body but is perfect for the face. In the near future I hope to get the #012. I think it would be perfect for the body. The #000 is rather large for such a small animal.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Nov 17 2005, 03:46 PM
> *I have the #000 and the #006.  IMO the #006 would be too small for the entire body but is perfect for the face.  In the near future I hope to get the #012.  I think it would be perfect for the body.  The #000 is rather large for such a small animal.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120689*


[/QUOTE]
I've thought about getting either the #012 or #014. That will have to wait awhile though until after the holidays.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady is big - 9 pounds - and I find the 27 mm gold series brush and the #000 comb to be big, even on her. I love both of them, but if I had a smaller Malt, I think the #012 would be better. Unfortunately, the brush doesn't come in a smaller size.

I absolutely love the CC products (in case you haven't guessed!), but I wish they would scale down the size of their grooming tools. IMO, they are sized more for a Shih Tsu, Llaso sized dog. Since so many people want the super tiny Yorkies and Maltese now, I would think they'd want to appeal to that market. I sell my bows at several pet boutiques and none of them sell very many of the larger (7/8 ribbon) size. In fact, one doesn't even buy that size.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 17 2005, 04:57 PM
> *Lady is big - 9 pounds - and I find the 27 mm gold series brush and the #000 comb to be big, even on her. I love both of them, but if I had a smaller Malt, I think the #012 would be better. Unfortunately, the brush doesn't come in a smaller size.
> 
> I absolutely love the CC products (in case you haven't guessed!), but I wish they would scale down the size of their grooming tools. IMO, they are sized more for a Shih Tsu, Llaso sized dog. Since so many people want the super tiny Yorkies and Maltese now, I would think they'd want to appeal to that market. I sell my bows at several pet boutiques and none of them sell very many of the larger (7/8 ribbon) size. In fact, one doesn't even buy that size.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120693*


[/QUOTE]


OH MY GOSH REALLY?? I just bought the CC 27mm gold series brush and Chulita is only 3 pounds. If it's too big for Lady then it's going to be HUGE for Chulie..


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kab+Nov 17 2005, 04:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abbey's mom,
It was me that said I saw it in a magazine. I was mistaking it for Natural & Organic's Plum White. I got some at a dog show in town and do like it. It is made with plum and sesame oil. It also lists cocunut oil as one of the ingredient....which I have read is terrific. It also has a nice smell. I have never seen the other.
Sorry for the confusion.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120682
[/B][/QUOTE]

That sounds great, too!







I'll have to try some of that shampoo after I use up what I already have. I love the smell of coconut so if it has alittle of that in there I bet it smells great. Thanks!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

The brush is huge. I have it and only use it when drying Paris after her bath. Her everyday, twice a day, grooming is done with the #000 and #006.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Nov 17 2005, 02:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've thought about getting either the #012 or #014. That will have to wait awhile though until after the holidays.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120691
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm going with the #012. I never use the side with the wider-spaced teeth of my #000 comb. It will probably be a birthday present to "me" after the first of the year.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina+Nov 17 2005, 04:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOSH REALLY?? I just bought the CC 27mm gold series brush and Chulita is only 3 pounds. If it's too big for Lady then it's going to be HUGE for Chulie..








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120694

[/B][/QUOTE]

It's 8 & 1/2 inches long. How long is Chulie from her shoulder blades to the base of her tail? At 9-9.5 pounds, Lady is only about 11 inches.

It's a big brush. If you remember, I warned you in my earlier post about how some of our members didn't like it because of it's size and weight. I believe that Sassy's Mommy sent hers back for that reason. 

I happen to love mine, but to be honest, I got it from someone who tried it and didn't like it. 

If you look at it and decide it's too big, send it back before you use it. As I said before, the A#1 All Systems white pad pin brush is wonderful. I have one in the pocket size that, to me, would be the perfect brush for most Maltese with the 4-7 pound standard with a more silky coat.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I use the CC 27mm pin brush and it is kinda big, but Bella loves it, I think it feels like a massage to her. If I had to choose beween the brush and the comb i would choose the comb because it finds tangles that I would never find until they matt morphed otherwise. I don't think you'll regret your spending, with a malt its groom groom groom all the time, so you'll get your money's worth


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The CC pin brushes are actually for finishing not for actual brushing.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Nov 22 2005, 12:50 AM
> *The CC pin brushes are actually for finishing not for actual brushing.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=122104*


[/QUOTE]



I ordered her CC shampoo, conditioner, Ice on Ice and the 27mm brush I should be getting this week I think. I take her a bath at home between visits to the groomer. If this brush is in fact too big for her. I will have to return it. What brush do you recommed I get?...since I have no idea about brushing, finishing, combs etc... I do brush her hair everyday with I guess what's called a Slicker from PetCo. 

Is a Slicker Brush what you use to for eveyday brushing? If so what CC slicker do you recommend?


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

i got my slicker brush from #1 All Systems. It's the triangle shaped one. It's perfect for getting small areas (ie. underarms). I also use the #1 All System 27mm pin brush (soft) for all over. It is bigger than the dog but you get use to it.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Overwhelmed is an understatement. Between what to feed, the vet to use, how to train, socialize and groom...these lil guys are a handful.

I just found a cool groomer's message board with really cool information.
http://www.groomers.net/discus/messages/20...html?1092851928

My breeder told me to use a regular black small human comb on Max and no brushes because of breakage.
I use something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...beauty&v=glance

I got mine in a regular drug store for about three dollars and it's been great. Starting to see some static, but I guess I will have to find a formula to get rid of the static, too.









I am going to get a men's mustache comb for the eye area, I think they are perfectly small for that part of the face.


----------

